# Easton/victory inserts needed



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm sure that the Nook or the Bow Shop can special-order them for you if they don't have them in stock.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I was hoping I could find someone that had them in stock. They aern't on the Nooks website. I wanted to avoid them being 'special ordered' and arriving 2 weeks to 2 months later.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, since nock inserts are usually included with shafts, it's not an item a small store will usually carry. I doubt if you will find them locally in stock.

I wouldn't mind getting a dozen 2413s myself for my X-Cutters, but in the Super Uni size.

You could have Lancaster send a set to a friend in the US and have them re-mailed.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I know that one of Jodi-Lee archery's staff shooters uses pins and is trying to change over to the G-nocks also. So it might be worth giving him a call 1-306-825-4102 (ask for Corey or Travis). Also check Stoney Creek Outfitting in Whitecourt 780-778-8879 (ask for Len).

Tell them Russ sent you.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

For a longtime we had alot of the selections of uni bushings...NOBODY wanted them....so we gave (and sometimes threw) them away...sheesh

Rob...call Eric and he can get them ordered for you if you can't find them elsewhere. He might even have something lying around in the back...


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What about Warden's Super store?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Rob
I ordered mine through my local dealer from Monsens. Took a couple of days
I think they usually keep them in stock.
Sent you a pm
Brian


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sent you a PM ,I can get them for you.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here's a place...
http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/Nock_Bushings.html


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

cath8r said:


> Thanks guys. I'll let you know how it turns out.


sent you a pm also


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

South Nation Archery Supply stocks them.

http://www.southnationarchery.com/

They don't do online sales, but Larry would probably mail them to you.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. Dodge3D hooked me up and possibly another source via Travski. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Rob if your stuck I can get some for you.


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

I got mine from national archery supply, here in Manitoba


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just shoot gold tips they come with the Bushings:star:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

:twitch:


----------

